# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Robots vs Ebola

## Airicist

Ebola on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

How robots may be used to help fight Ebola 

 Published on Nov 6, 2014




> As the virus continues to ravage parts of Africa, scientists and engineers at US universities are brainstorming ways tech and robots ?can help in the crisis. And robotics researchers at UC Berkeley are part of the discussion, as CNET's Kara Tsuboi reports.

----------

